# هل تريد ا ن تعرف ماهو الفيتامين الذي ينقصك؟؟؟‏



## candy shop (11 أبريل 2010)

*هل تريد ا ن تعرف ماهو الفيتامين الذي  ينقصك؟؟؟‏

 عندما تعرف ما هو الفيتامين الذي ينقصك، لك  مجموعة من الغذاء، الفاكهة والخضروات التي تستطيع استبدال هذه النواقص  بالفيتامين المناسب



اليك بعض الاعراض التي تمكن من معرفة اي من الفيتامينات الناقصة لديك،  وعندما تعرف ما هو الفيتامين الذي ينقصك، لك مجموعة من الغذاء، الفواكة  والخضروات التي تستطيع استبدال هذة النواقص بالفيتامين المناسب ،ما عليك  الا ان تطبق ذلك !



1-إذا كنت تعاني من :

* الالتهابات المتكررة وخصوصا في الجزء العلوي من الجهاز التنفسي. 
* ظهور تقرحات في الفم . 
* جفاف وتقشر الجلد



فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين " A " وهو : 
1. زيت كبد الحوت،الجبن،اللبن والقشدة. 
2. النباتات الخضراء والملونة مثل السبانخ ، الجزر ،الخس ، البندورة،  البقول، الخوخ وعصيرالبرتقال.




2-أذا كنت تعاني من : 
* الاجهاد المتواصل. 
* عدم القدرة على التركيز. 
* تشقق الشفاه 
* حساسية من الضوء .
* القلق المستمر. 
* الارق



فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين " B " وهو : 
الكبد واللحوم ، صفارالبيض، الخضروات، الفاكهه، الفستق، السبانخ والجزر .



3-أذا كنت تعاني من : 
* الاصابة المتكررة بالبرد . 
* نزيف اللثة. 
* عدم التئام الجروح بسهولة .



فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين " c " وهو : 
الكبد والطحال، الموالح بكثرة و(عصير اليمونوالبرتقال) و التوت الارضي  ،الجوافة، الفجل، التفاح والبقدونس .



4-أذا كنت تعاني من : 
* آلام المفاصل آلام الظهر. 
* تساقط الشعر.



فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين " D " وهو : 
زيت كبد الحوت، القشدة، اللبن، صفارالبيض وفي اشعة الشمس



5-أذا كنت تعاني من : 
* الشعور بالتعب عند اقل جهد . 
* بطىء التأم الجروح.



فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين " E " وهو : 
الخضار الورقية كالخس، الجرجير، السبانخ، زيت بذرة القطن، زيت الصويا، زيت  الذرة وبادرات القمح. 
​

​​


هل تعاني من صعوبات  في النوم

إليك بعض الطرق الطبيعية التي يوصي بها  الخبراء ويمكن ان تقودك الى نوم جيد وهادئ .. عليك بداية بالقراءة وفهم  المطلوب .. نتمنى لكم نوما هنيئا  ان شاء الله
------


قف  على رجل واحدة






حاول ان تقف على رجل واحده لمدة 30 ثانية
قد تكون حركة غريبه لكنها مفيدةفعندما تركز انتباهك  على حفظ توازنك فإن مخك أيضا يدع كل مهامه جانبا




​
ويركز  على هذه الحركة
وتكون النتيجه ان عقلك أكثر راحه واسترخاء واكثر صفاء لذلك عندما تستلقي في  سريرك يغلبك النعاس سريعاً

------


تناول  الكالسيوم








وجد الباحثون  ان الكالسيوم يعمل على إسترخاء الجهاز العصب

وانه يساعد على النوم بسرعه 50% وكذلك  يجعلك تنوم نوما عميقاً

لذلك  يجب اخذ كوبا من الحليب الدافئ قبل النوم

واذا كنت لا تحب منتجات الألبان حاول تناول  1000 ملغ من مكملات الكالسيوم قبل ساعه من موعد النوم

------


وقف التنفس






بمجرد ان ترقد فوق السرير
خذ نفسا عميقاً وتوقف عن التنفس مدة 10 ثوان ِوكرر هذ ه الحركه عدة مرات




اثبتت الدراسات ان هذه الحركة تقلل من نشاط الموجات  الدماغية وتجعلها تصل إلى المراحل التي تحدث عادة في المراحل الأولى قبل  النوم

------


اللون الازرق







أعد طلاء جدران غرفتك باللون الازرق الفاتح  وأجعل فراشك أزرق


بينت بعض الدراسات ان هذا اللون  يساعد الجسم على الاسترخاء الشيء الذي يساعد على النوم السريع
------


مساج القدميين







إن مجرد الضغط على باطن اصابع قدميك لمدة  30 ثانية يساعدك في الدخول في مرحلة النوم بسرعة

والسبب ان باطن اصابع القدمين مرتبط مباشره  مع المخ


وعملية تحفيزها تقودك الى الهدوء  والإسترخاء

------


رائحة  العطر






وجدت دراسة أجرتها جامعة "ويلنغ جيسويت" في "فرجينيا " أن رائحة الياسمين تساعد في النوم أكثر من اي رائحه اخرى


وتوصلت الدراسات إلى ان التعرض لعطر  الياسمين لم يجعل المرضى فقط يدخلون في النوم أسرع من الذين تعرضوا لعطر  الخزامى او الذين لم يتعرضوا إلى اي عطر .. إنما ايضا وجدوا انهم يشعرون  بنشاط اكبر خلال اليوم

------


شد العضلات





اظهرت الدراسات ان شد العضلة خمس مرات  وإرخاءها


يساعدك في الدخول في النوم لأن ذلك يتطلب  منك ان تركز انتباهك في جزء من جسمك في كل مرة
الشيء الذي يحرر جسمك من الجهد ويجعله في حالة ارتخاء
​






الغدد والهرمونات..
​​


موضوعي اليوم بتكلم عن الغدد الصماء في الجسم
وهي الغدد الي تفرز هرمونات الجسم ،، بتكلم فيهم بأختصار  واتمنى انها تفيدكم وتعجبكم 
أول شئ : 
سميت بالغدد الصماء او يسموها بالغدد اللا قنوية
لأنها ليس فيها قنوات للإفراز ،، وتفرز مباشرة إلى  الدم 
لذلك لها تأثيرات كبيره ومباشرة  على الجسم 






وسوف نتطرق للغدد التاليه :

أولا : الغدة النخامية :







وهذي الغده لها تاثير قوي جدا جدا ... فهي تؤثر في إفرازات  بقية الغدد وتعتبر من اهم الغدد في الانسان ... لدرجة اهميتها سميت بسيدة الغدد 

ومكانها يجي تحت المخ 
هذي غده معقدة في تركيبها ... لذلك  سوف ابسط عليكم 
هذي الغده النخاميه تفرز هرمونات لكي تؤثر على هرمونات  اخرى في الجسم في افرازها 
وإفرازاتها هي : 

1-تفرز هرمون ( LH ) و الذي  بدوره يتحكم في افراز هرمون التيستستيرون الموجودفي الخصية الذي يحافظ بدوره على تكوين الحيوانات  المنوية.

2- تفرز هرمون ( FSH) والذي بدوره يتحكم في افراز هرمون  الاستروجين الذي يفرز من المبيض وله دور في  تكوين البويضات . 


3- هرمون  الحليب ( البرولاكتين ) هذا الهرمون مهم  للمرءه في انتاج الحليب وخاصة ايام الحمل ...وله دور لمن يشترك مع  الاستروجين في تكوين الاعضاء الأنثوية 


4- هرمون النمو ( GH) وهو  الهرمون المسؤول عن النمو للجسم 



ملاحظة : كل الهرمونات الي  ذكرناها فوق تفرز من الذكر والأنثى .. 


ثانيا : الغدة الدرقية 






بإختصار هذي الغدة تفرز  هرمون اسمه الثايروكسين

هذا الهرمون يتحكم بالنمو العقلي و الجسدي للجسم ولها دور  كبير في مناعة الجسم ضد الأمراض 

هذي  الغده تحتاج لليود لكي تفرز هرمونها ،، وانتوا تعرفوا شنو يصير اذا نقص  اليود ....... بتضخم الغده 


ثالثا  : الغدة الفوق كلوية ( الكظرية )









وزي ماتشوفوا في الصوره  الغده صايره فوق الكلية .... ووظائف هذي الغدة 


تفرز هرمون الأدرينالين وهرمون النور أدرنالين ( هرمون  النجدة ) هذا الهرمون  اتوقع انكم سمعتوا ابه .... هذا يفرز في حال الخوف عند الانسان ... لأنه  الانسان في حالة الخوف يكون محتاج لأوكسجين اكثر فهذا الهرمون يقوم بزيادة  ضغط الدم وبزيادة نبضات القلب ليعوض النقص في الاوكسجين في حالة الخوف .



رابعا : غدة البنكرياس 





البنكرياس معروفه اكييد عندكم هي  تفرز عصارة مهمه في الهضم ... ولكن لايقتصر افرازها فقط على عصارة الهضم

بل تفرز شيئين مهمين 

1- تفرز هرمون الأنسولين : هذا الهرمون وظيفته انه اذا زادت  نسبة السكر في الدم يروح يقللها .

وهذا الهرمون مايفرز عند الناس الي  معاهم مرض السكر وعلى هذا تشوفوهم ياخذوا هذا الهرمون عن طريق ابره 

بس الحمد لله الآن توجد  البخاخات الأنسولين " الله يشافي مرضانا " 


2-وتفرز هرمون ثاني وظيفته  عكس بالضبط للأنسولين اسمه الجلوكاجون هذا الهرمون يقوم بزيادة السكر اذا  نقص في الدم .خامسا : الهرمونات  التناسلية 


يفرز من الرجل  هرمونات الذكوره هرمون التيستستيرون الذي يعطي الصفات الذكرية 
من خشانة الصوت .... و بروز الاعضاء .... وعرض المنكبين  ... وغيرها 

وتفرز المرءه هرمونات  الأنوثه هرمون الاستروجين 
الذي يعطي الصفات الأنثوية 
من عمق الصوت .....  وطول الشعر .... وتكوين الأعضاء النثوية ...... وغيرها





​
ماهو الديسك (الإنزلاق الغضروفي) 

ألام الظهر قد تكون مزعجه ولكنها في أغلب الأحيان  تكون مدمره وحاده
لدرجه قد تتسبب في منع الشخص من الذهاب  للعمل أو حتى القيام بالمهام المنزليه العاديه.

وألام الظهر  لها أسباب عديده أذكر منها 

1-  إجهاد عضلي.​
2- تمزق في عضلات أسفل الظهر.

3- انزلاق غضروفي (وهو من أكثر المسببات لآلام الظهر)

4- انزلاق فقرات العمود الفقري (انظر  الرسمه )

5- احتكاك وخشونة  الفقرات.

6- التهابات الغضروف والفقرات.


الإنزلاق الغضروفي أو ما يسمى بالديسك..
ولكي نفهم ما هو الديسك يجب علينا اولا أن نعرف تشريح العامود الفقري

ببساطه العامود الفقري يتكون من فقرات تفصلها عن بعض نسيج ليفي 
يحتوي بداخله على مادة جيلاتينيه وعلى جانب جسم الفقره توجد القناه العصبيه
التي يمر من خلالها الحبل الشوكي كما في الصوره









الإنزلاق  الغضروفي يحدث عندما ينزلق الجزء الجيلاتي 
ويخرج عبر فتق في الجزء الليفي من الديسك.


هذا الجزء الجيلاتيني الرخو ينزلق نحو القنوات العصبية 
ويضغط على أجزاء من الأعصاب
و بالتالي يؤدي إلى ألم في الظهر وفي الفخذ والساق و
هو ما يعرف عند العامة بعرق النسا (بفتح النون). 


هنالك طبعا أسباب تؤدي إلى حدوث هذا الإنزلاق وهي  الأوضاع غير الصحيحة
عند الجلوس  والمشي والعمل كالانحناء أو حمل الأثقال بطريقة خاطئة أو زيادة الوزن
أو الأعمال التي تسبب اجهاداً على أسفل الظهر  واللتي تضعف العضلات 

و بالتالي تزيد  من الإجهاد على النسيج الليفي وتمزقه و خروج الماده الجيلاتينيه منه. 
​​
​
​أما  الأعراض فهي

الانزلاق الغضروفي في الفقرات القطنية يؤدي إلى آلام في أسفل الظهر 
تمتد إلى الناحية الخلفية من الورك والفخذ والساق 
بالإضافة إلى احتمال مصاحبة ذلك يضعف في عضلات القدم والساق
أو تغير في الاحساس أو فقدان القدرة على  التحكم بالبول أو البراز. 


ويتم  التشخيص بعد فحص المريض سريرياً 
واجراء  أشعات تخصصية مثل الأشعة السينية وأشعة الرنين المغناطيسي.

ولكم كمثال الصوره التالية وهي بالأشعه المقطعية لفقرات  الرقبه أخذت لمريض 
بواسطه جهاز الأشعه  السينيه المقطعيه








طبعا أفضل طريقه للتشخيص هي بستخدام أشعه الرنين المغناطيسي 

والعلاج ينقسم إلى قسمين:

علاج تحفظي
و
علاج جراحي. 

العلاج التحفظي يكون ناجحاً لدى كثير من المرضى ويتمثل في الراحة لعدة أيام  
واستعمال الأدوية المضادة لالتهاب المفاصل والأدوية المسكنة للآلام 
و الأدوية المرضية للعضلات واستخدام العلاج الطبيعي.

كذلك يجب تجنب أية عادات أو عوامل تؤدي إلى إجهاد أسفل  الظهر. 


أما العلاج الجراحي  فيستخدم عندما يفشل العلاج التحفظي 
في إزالة الأعراض  خلال أربعة إلى ستة أسابيع. 


العلاج  الجراحي هو عملية استئصال الجزء المنزلق من الديسك 
و الذي يضغط على الأعصاب عن طريق جرح صغير (2 إلى 3سم) في  الظهر 
و باستخدام الميكروسكوب، عادة ما  تستغرق العملية 45 إلى 60 دقيقة وتتم تحت تخدير كامل. 


و نسبة نجاح العملية تزيد على 95٪ 
وعادة ما يصحو المريض من البنج وقد زالت آلام  الدسك ،

أما ألم الجرح فيكون  بسيطاً ويستمر يوماً أو يومين 

و عادة  ما يتمكن المريض من الحركة والمشي في نفس يوم العملية أو اليوم التالي
ومع التقدم في مجال التخدير وجراحة العمود الفقري 
فإن هذه العمليات تعتبر آمنة جداً وهي جراحة روتينية في  المراكز المتقدمة. 


ويمكن  للمريض بعد العملية مباشرة 
المشي  والجلوس والسفر بالطائرة أو السيارة لمسافات قصيرة 
ويمكنه العودة للأعمال المكتبية خلال ثلاثة أسابيع 
والعودة لأي أعمال أخرى خلال ستة أسابيع. 


أما للمرضى غير الراغبين في التخل الجراحي 
و في بعض الحالات يمكن إعطاء إبرة في الظهر 
تحتوي على مادة مضادة للالتهاب تعمل عمل  الكورتيزون وقد تؤدي إلى تخفيف الآلام والتهاب في العصب. 

٭ ماذا عن علاج الديسك بالمنظار والانزيمات؟ 

- في حالات قليلة جداً يمكن استخدام المنظار  الجراحي لاستئصال الجزء المنزلق من الديسك 
و هذا يؤدي إلى تقليص الجرح من 3سم إلى 1 أو 2سم ،

أما الانزيمات وغيرها من المواد فلم يثبت علمياً أن لها دوراً ناجحاً في  هذه الحالات 
و  علي العكس من ذلك قد تؤدي إلى صعوبة في العلاج لاحقاً. 


و يمكن تجنب  الانزلاق الغضروفي بتباع التالي: 

1) المحافظة على  الوزن المثالي. 

2) المداومة على مزاولة التمارين الرياضة والمحافظة على لياقة أسفل الظهر. 

3) استخدام الطرق السليمة لرفع الأشياء والتقاطها وتحريكها. 

4) المحافظة على استقامة الظهر عند المشي والجلوس. 

5) استعمال الأجهزة المساندة كالمراتب الطبية ومخدات أسفل الظهر. 
​





​لين العظام​
 



​لين العظام هو مرض  يصيب الأطفال نتيجة خلل في تكوين معادن العظام أثناء مرحلة النمو ، و نتيجة  لذلك تصبح العظام هشة سهلة الكسر و ذات انحناءات و تشوهات شكلية . 

أسباب المرض : 
توجد أسباب متعددة لهذا المرض أهمها و أكثرها شيوعا هو نقص فيتامين ( د ) .  أهم وظائف هذا الفيتامين هو تنظيم مستوى أملاح الكالسيوم و الفسفور في  الدم و هي المعادن الرئيسية المكونة للعظام . يتم تنظيم مستوى هذه الأملاح  في الدم عن طريق عمل فيتامين ( د ) على زيادة إمتصاصها من الأمعاء و تقليل  إفرازها مع البول ، و من ثم إنتقالها لبناء العظام و تحويل الأجزاء  الغضروفية اللينة منها إلى أجزاء عظمية صلبة مما يسمح ببناء الهيكل العظمي .  
أهم المصادر الطبيعية لفيتامين ( د ) هو تصنيعه من الكولسترول في الجلد بعد  تعرضه لأشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية . 
و أهم مصادره الغذائية هو الحليب و مشتقاته كاللبن و الجبن و القشدة  والزبدة و يوجد أيضا في البيض و زيت السمك و الكبد و أطعمة أخرى متعددة . 
إن السبب الرئيسي لنقص فيتامين ( د ) هو قلة التعرض لأشعة الشمس بالإضافة  إلى قلة تناول الأغذية التي تحتوي على هذا الفيتامين . 
و يتعرض الأشخاص ذو البشرة الداكنة لنقص فيتامين ( د ) أكثر من غيرهم  لإحتياج البشرة لإمتصاص كمية أكبر من أشعة الشمس لتكوين الفيتامين . 
كما يزداد شيوع المرض في المناطق الباردة الغير مشمسة و يتعرض الأطفال  الخدج لأعراض مبكرة للمرض لأن الجزء الأكبر من تكوين عظام الجنين يتم في  المرحلة الأخيرة من الحمل و لإزدياد حاجتهم للتعويض نتيجة لسرعة النمو . 
و هناك أسباب أخرى لمرض لين العظام نتيجة لخلل في وظيفة فيتامين ( د ) أو  تصنيعه ، منها أمراض الكبد أو الكلى المزمنة و حالات الإسهال المزمنة و  حالات خلل الامتصاص من الأمعاء الدقيقة ، و استخدام بعض الأدوية لفترات  طويلة كبعض الأدوية المستخدمة لعلاج حالات الصرع ، و هرمون الغدة الجار  الدرقية يساعد على تصنيع فيتامين ( د ) و قلة نشاط هذا الهرمون سبب رئيسي  لنقص أملاح الكالسيوم، و هناك أمراض وراثية تؤثر على الكلى حيث ينتج عنها  نقص نشاط الأنزيمات اللازمة لعمل فيتامين ( د ) أو عدم إستطاعة الكلى على  حفظ أملاح الفوسفات في الجسم . 

أعراض المرض : 
يزداد شيوعا مرض لين العظام في السنة الأولى و الثانية من عمر الطفل و تظهر  الأعراض بعد نقص فيتامين ( د ) لعدة أشهر . و تزداد شدة أعراض المرض مع  تأخر علاج الحالة أو حسب مصاحبته لمسببات مرضية أخرى ، و أهم أعراض المرض  كما يلي : 
<> الرأس : رخاوة في المناطق المجاورة لمفاصل الجمجمة و إستمرار  إتساع منطقة اليافوخ مع إزدياد حجم الرأس و بروز الجبهة و تغير شكله  الدائري ، تأخر أو عدم ظهور الأسنان . 
الصدر : ظهور نتوءات على شكل مسبحة في أطراف الأضلاع في منطقة إتصالها  بعظمة القفص مع بروز عظام الصدر إلى الأمام لتعطي شكلا شبيها بصدور الطيور و  وجود تقعر في الجزء السفلي من الأضلاع على إمتداد إرتباط الحاجز بجدار  الصدر من الداخل. 
العمود الفقري : قد يتعرض العمود الفقري إلى إنحناءات جانبية أو أمامية غير  طبيعية . 
الحوض : يتأخر نمو عظام الحوض مع حدوث تشوهات متنوعة . 
الأطراف : تتضخم نهايات عظام الأطراف حول الرسغ و الكاحل مع و جود إنحناءات  في العظام الطويلة للأطراف العلوية و السفلية تظهر بشكل أوضح في تقوس  السيقان أو تلامس الركبتين و قد تؤدي هذه التشوهات في العمود الفقري و  الأطراف السفلية إلى قصر القامة . 
الأربطة : تتعرض أربطة المفاصل إلى إرتخاءات و ليونة . 
العضلات : يؤدي هذا المرض إلى تأخر نمو العضلات و ضعف عام يؤديان إلى تأخر  النمو العضلي لدى الطفل بحيث يتأخر الطفل في الزحف و الحبو و الجلوس و  الوقوف و المشي ، كما يؤدي نقص أملاح الكالسيوم إلى تقلصات عضلية و حالات  تشنج متكررة. 
أعراض أخرى : نتيجة سوء التغذية تصاحب المرض أعراض أخرى كفقر الدم أو أمراض  نقص الفيتامينات أو المواد الغذائية الأخرى كما تزداد نسبة الإصابة  بالأمراض الصدرية . 

العلاج : 
في حالات نقص فيتامين ( د ) نتيجة نقص التغذية أو قلة التعرض للشمس يتم  علاج المرض بتعويض الفيتامين عن طريق الفم لعدة أسابيع تحت إشراف الطبيب  يتحسن شكل تشوهات العظام و لكن الحالات المتطورة قد تسبب تشوهات عظمية  مزمنة ، و ينبغي علاج التشنجات نتيجة نقص أملاح الكالسيوم كحالات إسعافية  بتعويض أملاح الكالسيوم تحت ملاحظة دقيقة و تحاليل دم متكررة لمعرفة نسبة  الأملاح . 
أما الأسباب الأخرى لمرض لين العظام و هي اقل شيوعا فيتم علاجها تحت رعاية  طبية متواصلة حيث يحتاج المريض إلى تعويض دائم لفيتامين ( د ) و يحتاج إلى  تعويض دائم لأملاح الكالسيوم و الفوسفات و إلى علاج المضاعفات الأخرى  المصاحبة للمرض المسبب . 

الوقاية خير من العلاج : 
تجدر الإشارة هنا بذكر عدة نصائح لمنع هذا المرض : 
أولا ً: ينصح بالتعرض لأشعة الشمس المباشرة على فترات متكررة أثناء إعتدال  حرارة الشمس في بداية النهار أو نهايته . 
ثانيا : الغذاء الصحي المتوازن الذي يحتوي على كمية كافية من فيتامين ( د )  . 
ثالثا : أخذ الفيتامينات و الغذاء المناسب من قبل السيدات أثناء فترة الحمل  لمنع حدوث المرض لدى المواليد . 
رابعا : بداية الغذاء الإضافي للطفل من غير الحليب في العمر المحدد . و إذا  كان الطفل يعتمد على الرضاعة الطبيعية فيجب إضافة الفيتامينات حسب إرشادات  الطبيب و خصوصا للأمهات اللواتي يعانين من نقص أملاح الكالسيوم أو فيتامين  ( د ) . 
خامسا : المتابعة الصحية المتواصلة عند اكتشاف المرض أو مسبباته لمنع  مضاعفات المرض أو مضاعفات مسببات المرض الأخرى ، وقانا الله و إياكم شر هذا  المرض و غيره من الأمراض​المصدر​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل جداا
وطلع عندى نقص فيتامينات بالهبل
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2010)

جميل جداااا يا كاندي

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2010)

موضوع فوق
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الممتاز ماما كاندي


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كاندى

للمعلومة الجميلة دى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2010)

*كالعـــــاده

موضوع جميل ومعلومات رائعه

شكراااا

سلام الرب يسوع معكم​​*


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> وطلع عندى نقص فيتامينات بالهبل
> هههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



خدى بالك من نفسك بقى يا قمر 

ربنا معاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع فوق
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا نيتا يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> للمعلومة الجميلة دى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *كالعـــــاده
> 
> موضوع جميل ومعلومات رائعه
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ريما 14 (6 يونيو 2010)

*موضوعك اختي الحبيبة كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير مفيد و حلو

بس انا خفت بصراحة لانوا  طلع عندي نقص في الفيتامينات 

شكرا عى مجهودك اختي حبيبتي *


----------



## حبة خردل (9 يوليو 2010)

رووووعة يا كاندي 

تسلم ايديك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل خالص يا حببتى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> *موضوعك اختي الحبيبة كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير مفيد و حلو
> 
> بس انا خفت بصراحة لانوا  طلع عندي نقص في الفيتامينات
> 
> شكرا عى مجهودك اختي حبيبتي *



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> رووووعة يا كاندي
> 
> تسلم ايديك​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

زبنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> موضوع جميل خالص يا حببتى
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى كاندى حبيبتى للمعلومات القيمة والمفيدة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (18 أغسطس 2010)

ملف رائع كاندى من كم المعلومات المفيدة 

اللى فيه وعرفت معلومة جديدة انى عندى نقص 

فى جميع الفيتامينات مرسى يا قمر ​


----------



## losivertheprince (18 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام المسيح*​ 
4-أذا كنت تعاني من : 
* آلام المفاصل آلام الظهر. 
* تساقط الشعر.



فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين " d " وهو : 
زيت كبد الحوت، القشدة، اللبن، صفارالبيض وفي اشعة الشمس.


*أوعدك لما أشوف أى حوت معدى من هنا ولا هنا لا هجيب كرشة على طووووووووووووووووووووول *
*وبعدين انا كائن ليلى أساساً*

*طيب اعمل أيه مفيش أمل يا دكتورة هههههههههههههههههههه*
*بحث فوق الروعة يا كاندى *
*كالمعتاد فوق الممتاز وأعلى تقييم لآحلى كاندى*​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى حبيبتى للمعلومات القيمة والمفيدة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> ملف رائع كاندى من كم المعلومات المفيدة
> 
> اللى فيه وعرفت معلومة جديدة انى عندى نقص
> 
> فى جميع الفيتامينات مرسى يا قمر ​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح*​
> 4-أذا كنت تعاني من :
> * آلام المفاصل آلام الظهر.
> * تساقط الشعر.
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله يا ماجد
​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى معلومات قيمه جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى معلومات قيمه جداا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى 

ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى
​


----------

